
Bash aliases for git - stocarul
https://github.com/algotech/dotaliases/blob/master/doc/bash/git_aliases.md
======
dkopi
Love it. Very comprehensive. That said - I'm afraid of namespace conflicts and
would probably use a "git" prefix instead of just "g".

Also - I find "grm" (rebase master) somewhat confusing with "gr" (git rm). or
even a common alias for "grep". Perhaps "grb _" for "git rebase _"

~~~
stocarul
Initially I taught the same about the namespace conflicts but after using it
for a long period I am confident that I can get over it. The git status
command is definitely my most used command so it worths to have only one
keystroke. You can play with it and see if works for you also.

Regarding confusions, you may be right (especially at the beginning), but
after some time all used aliases will get hardcoded into your muscle memory,
even the longest alias (gprom).

